# Spyder FX19 with Yamaha F150 performance



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably 3-4" less pitch r 1" less diameter


----------



## Ufjasonuf (Mar 14, 2020)

To clarify my question.... I have friends saying there might be something wrong with my motor as it should be able to turn the current prop harder. I see that Yamaha recommends a 23 or 25 pitch in my same prop as options, which doesn’t make a lot of sense since it will not turn the 21 hard enough.

I realize that moving down in pitch will turn harder, but my question is should I be doing that or focused on why the motor isn’t turning the current one enough?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

hull + outboard + prop = ??? You never know. Experiment.
Takes time , very much worth the effort.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Ufjasonuf said:


> To clarify my question.... I have friends saying there might be something wrong with my motor as it should be able to turn the current prop harder. I see that Yamaha recommends a 23 or 25 pitch in my same prop as options, which doesn’t make a lot of sense since it will not turn the 21 hard enough.
> 
> I realize that moving down in pitch will turn harder, but my question is should I be doing that or focused on why the motor isn’t turning the current one enough?


When running the boat look back and see where your cavitation plate is, your motor could be mounted to low. Pic shows ideal mounting height with cavitation plate just above surface of the water coming off bottom of the hull. 

You can also check height by taking a straight edge from bottom of the hull and see where in relation bottom of hull is to Cav plate. Cav plate should be above the bottom of the hull and "perfect" height above bottom of hull can vary.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

I had a spyder 19 w 150 mercury and the boat did not like to go fast. It bowed down so bad I never saw much over 45 no matter what prop or rpms it ran. Where trimming up the motor gets the bow up and more rpms on most boats, like you said that boat just blows out...


----------



## Ggofish (Aug 9, 2020)

I been seriously looking at the Spyder DX 19. I’m glad I read this thread. I’m gonna stray away from this boat till somebody figures this problem out😳


----------

